# Solo lathe moving



## Rivergypsy (Mar 22, 2013)

Just a quick question, but I've just had my new (to me) Chipmaster lathe dropped off, but it was too heavy for the skates the mover brought with him, so now I'm stuck with it half way down a 3ft wide path, sat on planks, and there's only me here to shift it...

An engine hoist may work but I haven't got one 

Any thoughts on shifting it on my own about 20 yards into my workshop gratefully recieved, please!


----------



## ShopShoe (Mar 22, 2013)

Rivergypsy,

More Information please.

Where are you located?  Near rental shops? Got any friendly neighbors?

How heavy is the lathe? Is it  on a stand or casters? Can parts be removed?

Is the path paved?

Do you have to go over bumps, thresholds, steps, etc?

Do you want to spend money or do you have a lot of handyman tools?

I've done my fair share of heavy lifting and moving: It works best with a good plan and appropriate resources, even if you have to wait and take time to be safe.

--ShopShoe


----------



## jixxerbill (Mar 22, 2013)

If you had a few pieces of small diameter round pipe you could roll it.. If groung it eneven put plywood down first then roll the pipe on the ply.. if its still too heavy to push drive a pipe in the ground near your shop and use a cable winch to drag it up onto the rollers .. hope this helps..Bill


----------



## ian99 (Mar 22, 2013)

I have seen several approaches that have worked:

  a.         rollers made from cast iron plumbing pipe;

  b.         several pieces of flat sheet metal liberally oiled will let the lathe slide easily over them.

  You will need something to pull it along &#8211; in North America it would be called a &#8220;come-along&#8221; ( a hand operated winch), which can be rented from the equivalent of Home Depot. You may also need a small hydraulic jack to get the lathe lifted onto rollers or sheet.

  An engine hoist could be useful (and is rentable) but the wheels are usually small and do not work well on an uneven path.

  Make sure you have several helpers with you, even if it is just to call an ambulance.


----------



## Mosey (Mar 22, 2013)

When I last got a new machine, it was dropped off at a neighboring shop by freight truck. Then I went to the feed & grain store and rented 2 large young guys who work there. The rest was easy. Cost me $100.00 for the 2 men.
Mosey


----------



## tombstone (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi Scaffold poles are good for rolling m/cs on they will take a good weight also a crow bar or wrecking bar about 4ft long to lift it up off the ground to put rollers underneath and can be used to lever it forward by using it at back of m/c have used this method on a few including a Colc. student a similar size to yours


----------



## Swifty (Mar 22, 2013)

Another one that uses rollers, my lathe weighs 1800 kg but can be moved easily using what we call a fencing bar, a 6 ft long bar with a flattened end that is used to lever the lathe along. A bit tedious, but works well as long as the ground is concrete or similar.

Paul


----------



## rodw (Mar 22, 2013)

I hired an engine hoist to move mine into the shed but it is much wider than a 3' path so that may not work for you. As others have said, there are ways. I'd be looking at a crowbar and some rollers. You can also walk it by lifting one end, swinging it forward, then doing the same at the other end. I could just do this on my own on my 620lb lathe but it was not fun. I managed to get it through the doorway this way.


----------



## aonemarine (Mar 22, 2013)

I stick a couple of pry bars under the front to act as skis and then use a pry bar in the back to pry up and forward...


----------



## kvom (Mar 22, 2013)

Post a picture of the lathe and the path.


----------



## Rivergypsy (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi guys,

Thank you so much for your help. I eventually did it with a borrowed 4' crowbar, planks of wood, and I now have 3 brooms with the handles missing to make rollers ;o) The 5" step to the shop was fun though... Six+ hours...

Again, many thanks. And now on with the clean up ;0)

Dave


----------



## ShopShoe (Mar 23, 2013)

Glad you got it sorted.

--ShopShoe


----------



## ConductorX (Mar 23, 2013)

I just unloaded mine with an engine hoist and I had to use my car dollies because they have steel casters.  The rubber tires on my furniture dolly went egg shaped with lathe loaded.

I did it all alone.  "G"


----------



## Rivergypsy (Mar 23, 2013)

Nice one - it helps you sleep well that night, doesn't it?! Must be getting old, as still aching today, but at least it's cleaning up beautifully


----------



## ConductorX (Mar 23, 2013)

Sorry for the late post, glad it worked out without hurting yourself or the lathe.  "G"


----------



## Rivergypsy (Mar 23, 2013)

I know, I didn't want to get squashed, but the lathe was number one, lol! 

Cheers, Dave


----------

